# "Friendly" neighbourhood watch



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

hey guys!

I have thought of an idea for an RP (finally! lol)

I have been very busy, and this is why I havent done much lately.

Scenario:

Planet: Vorkus
Sector: Administratus and Hive Plenthorp
Theme: Imperial Guard, with other races (see below)

Roles:
Imperial Guard - protectors of the Plenthorp Hive, and defenders of the Gates of Vaarn (the gates into the administatus sector).
Space marines - not yet apparent, if you wish to be a space marine "player" then please PM me, and you will be given your mission.
XENOS RACES - please PM me if you wish to play a xenos race, and which one, and I shall tailor your mission accordingly.

Rules:
No god characters (in killing and in dying)
No deciding for other people
You must follow REALISTIC guidlines as to weaponry, wargear, abilities, ect...
Other than the above, it is pretty open forum! (i will see if anything goes wrong )

Map of the sector: (please excuse my bad drawing skills)










(yes the one in the bottom right is #3)

Description of the labelled areas:

(black area is the administratus sector)

1) Gates of Vaarn: A pair of massive adamantium gates which halt the entry of civilians and enemies alike into the administratum sector. These large gate bare the iconography of house Vaarn (yes, i have been reading necromunda books ). Either side of these gates is a statue of a space marine, each has its name (left: The eternal watcher, right: The eternal protector). These were ordered by Captain Streth of the Purgators chapter after they had defended the planet from an Ork fleet attack.

2) Hive: (sorry to be blunt), but its a hive, they are pretty much all the same 

3) Alleyway of sorrow: The one area of the sector which isnt heavily guarded, from as far back as recorded, this area of land has been tainted by chaos, and nobody dares to go near it since it was discovered to be a warp rift portal: this portal was sealed by Librarian Grask at the end of the purging of the chaos (purgators chapter)

How to join:

PLEASE DO NOT POST HERE YET!#

please PM me with the race you would like to play, and the details of your character like this:

Race:
Chapter/klan/sept:
Name:
Info: (age, height, hair colour, job, whatever)
Favoured Weapon:
Wargear: (includes all weapons carried)
Trained in: (please pick 3 things you would like your character to be a "specialist in)
Expert in: (please pick one thing)
Other info: anything relevant that isnt classed above.

(once I have the PM's, i will add a special ability, and a feat that you can perform ONCE AND ONCE ONLY, to get out of a sticky situation (could be being eaten by a carnifex... ect))

EDIT: oh, and i forgot, if you wish to, feel free to include an inspiring picture 

(please post as to whether or not you are "in", so that others may see who is playing)

My Character:

Race: Imperial Guardsman
Rank: Weapons Specialist, 1 man team (who WAS a lietenant, but chose the specialst route)
Platoon: Vorkus Guardian's 103
Info: 25 years old, short, athletic, short hair, with a soulpatch.
Extra info: A scar across his left eye, from when he was hit by shrapnel from blowing up a building (silly bugger!)
Favoured Weapon: Sniper Rifle
Wargear: Sniper Rifle (with specialist rounds, see below)(and built in grenade launcher, as in picture), Combat blade (self-modded to have a power field), carapace armour (stolen from a commissar during battle), Necklace with tyranid claw on (trademark item), Auspex, Medi-pack, Bud Vox unit and a bandolier of grenades, many types (smoke, flashbang (photon), plasma, frag, krak and stun)
Trained in: Hand to Hand Combat, Ranged Weaponry, the art of destruction (seeing weak points, and targeting them)
Expert in: Stealth
Other info: Issued with a warning of dismissal by a commissar, for "incorrect behaviour in the field", this commissar was then killed by a mass of tyranid rippers (hence the carapace armour).
Specialist rounds: Penetrator (designed to break even the toughest armour), Marker (containts iso-reactive chemicals that create light), Poison-cap (does what it says on the erm... tin?), Plasma Core (like poisoncap rounds, but contains two chemicals: 1) INSTANT pain releif, to make the victim unaware of the bullet. 2) Plasma core - can be detonated upon one's own wishes, or on contact. Also, note this round is bad at long range as it is low speed (to ensure it stays in the target))
Inspiration Picture:









Thanks!

M


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Im so in! Bring it on!!


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

im in sounds cool mag


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

Ordo Xeno Commander said:


> Im so in! Bring it on!!





World Eater XII said:


> im in sounds cool mag


as soon as all of the characters are ready for use, they will be post here, and i will PM you your special abilities.

M


----------



## Benidem (May 13, 2008)

sign me up i'm sold


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

Ok, I think we have enough people here to get this going? Character ID's are going to follow:

Also, if you still wish to join, PM me, and we can work something out!

M

*Magician847:*
*Race*: Imperial Guardsman
*Rank: *Weapons Specialist, 1 man team (who WAS a lietenant, but chose the specialst route)
*Platoon: *Vorkus Guardian's 103
*Info: *25 years old, short, athletic, short hair, with a soulpatch.
*Extra info: *A scar across his left eye, from when he was hit by shrapnel from blowing up a building (silly bugger!)
*Favoured Weapon: *Sniper Rifle
*Wargear:* Sniper Rifle (with specialist rounds, see below)(and built in grenade launcher, as in picture), Combat blade (self-modded to have a power field), carapace armour (stolen from a commissar during battle), Necklace with tyranid claw on (trademark item), Auspex, Medi-pack, Bud Vox unit and a bandolier of grenades, many types (smoke, flashbang (photon), plasma, frag, krak and stun)
*Trained in*: Hand to Hand Combat, Ranged Weaponry, the art of destruction (seeing weak points, and targeting them)
*Expert in: *Stealth
*Other info:* Issued with a warning of dismissal by a commissar, for "incorrect behaviour in the field", this commissar was then killed by a mass of tyranid rippers (hence the carapace armour).

*Ordo Xenos Commander:*
*Race*: Space Marines
*Chapter:* 11th Legion
*Name:* Vindarius
*Info*: well into his 4th century of fighting
*Favoured Weapon:* Assault Cannon
*Wargear: *Chainfist, Storm Bolter, Terminator armour.
*Trained in:* Room breaching, overwatch, suppressive fire
*Expert in: *Teleport assaults

*Solitaire:*
*Race: *Imperial Guard
*Platoon: *Death Korps of Krieg
*Name: *Colonel Rogrer Scytzer
*Info: *47 years old and well built, stocky and of average height. His features are only known by a select few due to his policy of only very rarely removing his gas mask, But for those that do know he has short, dark brown hair and a very large scar crossing over his face.
*Wargear: *Power Sword, bolt pistol, frag and krak grenades, carapace armour
*Trained in: *
1)	Hand-to-hand combat. He is very well trained with his Power Sword and doesn't hesitate to use it.
2) Training recruits and teaching them how to battle well with a great deal of strictness, yet still maintaining an unusually good friendship with senior staff.
3)	Patience. Scytzer is known for thinking in the long term when it comes to devising battle plans.
*Expert in: * Long warfare, with dedication.
*Other info: * Leads a 6-man squad of Death Korps infantry, and has been dispatched to protect the hive, and has been given the task of protecting the Alleyway of Sorrow. He will do everything in his power to protect the hive at all costs.

*Mighty:*
*Race: *Tau Empire
*Sept: *T'au sept
*Name: * Shas'ui Fio'sight
*Info: * Earthsight is a tau pathfinder commander. He got his name for his amazing night fighting skills, and his engineering abilities. He has a shield drone and a gun drone that are always by his side.
*Favoured Weapon: * pulse carbine with marker light
*Wargear:* He has a Pulse carbine with a marker light, Rail rifle, photon and emp grenades, a combat knife, and a drone controller.
*Trained in: *Engineering, Sniping, Demolitions
*Expert in: *Nightfighting#

*Benidem:*
AWAITING CONFIRMATION
*World Eater XII:*
AWAITING CONFIRMATION

thanks guys!

I will be posting an action thread asap!

M


----------



## IamI1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm in, if i can.

If i am, then beware of the boom!!!!!!


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

*More Character ID's*

here is *IamIam1966's* character:

*Race:* Imperial Guardsman
*Rank:* 1 man demolition squad
*Platoon:* 501st Tigium
*Info: *30 years old, about 5'2", bald
*Extra info:* His face is all scarred up, from all the explosions he's been in. He's leaning towards crazy.
*Favourd Weapon: *The bigger the BOOM, the better
*Wargear:* Always carrys grenades in excess, various kinds of explosive traps (mines and such), grenade launcer, laspistol, two knives, and a missile launcher when he's alowed...
*Trained in:* knife fighting, pistol shooting, and entrenching himself (usually against his own explosives)
*Expert in: *Explosives

*Iconian * has joined:
*Race: *Space Marine
*Chapter: *Grey Knights
*Rank:* Justicar
*Name: *Toman Knaxos
*nfo: *Age 347, Tall by Space Marine standards, Blonde Hair
*Extra Info:*Detached from his company to act as adviser to the forces guarding the gates of Vaarn
*Primary Weapon: I*ncinerator
*Wargear:* Nemesis Force Weapon, Frag and Krak Grenades, Melta Bombs, Aegis Power armor, Bolt Pistol w/ Psycannon Rounds
*Trained In: *Daemon Hunting, Terrain Analysis, Fire Suppression
*Expert in:* Heavy Weapons

World Eater just needs to send me his character,
Benedem has confirmed, but needs to re-send info.

thanks!

M

EDIT: Mighty has also aquired a pair of humans, and a pair of pathfinders as a retinue.

M


----------



## vacantghost (Feb 16, 2008)

im in lol yay


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

*Update*

here is your character:

*VacantGhost*:

*Race:* Human
*Chapter: *The Blood Mongers
*Name: *Ivan The Truthful
*Info: *Age: 28, Height: 2.50m, Hair Colour: brunette brown, Job: Founder of the Chapter.
*Favoured Weapon:* An Ancient Power Sword named : Blade of Divinity.
*Wargear:* Blade of Divinity, Holy Bolter, Power Fist with Melta.
*Trained in: *Sabotage, close quarter combat and a proffesional in the usage of all weapons.
*Expert in:* strategical mastermind.
*Other info: *The most relentless, blood drunk warrior you will ever see in the grim future of the 41st millenium.

World eater has 36 hours to send me his character 
Benidem, the second I get your character, we can begin!

M


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

ok, well, we have enough people, and we should be starting soon, I am just waiting on Benidem to send me his information (he is american so time zones, grrrr... curse you time zone creator dude!).

I have decided I will do the hideously tricky task of running the enemies and my own character, should it get too tricky, he can die off 

M


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

too late to join?


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

1) no chris, no it isnt!

2) here is *Benidem*'s character ID:
*Race:* Imperial Guard
*Rank: *2nd Lieutenant
*Platoon:*Vorkus Guardian's 103
*Name:* Lexon Menotep
*Info:* 21, short brown hair, and matching brown eyes, a bit stocky, with a dueling scar over his right eye.
*Favoured Weapon: *Powersword
*Wargear: *Powersword, bolt pistol, Carapace Armour
*Trained in:* Tactics, Demolition, and hand to hand combat
*Expert in:*Motivational Leadership
*Other info: *Unlike most of the hive upperclass Lexon actually gives a feck about the men under his command but he's still trying to overcome years of prejudice agaisnt the common hiver so he'll still say something stupid that he shouldn't every now and then although young an inexperienced Lexon is still smart enough to listen to his NCO's .

now I am just waiting on World Eater XII, and Chrisman 

World eater, from the second this is posted, you have 12 hours.

M


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Shit, I forgot to add Carapace Armour to my character, would you mind adding it on. . ?


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

simple problem = less language plz 

yes, it is added now

M


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Awesome thanks. . .


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

hello guys!

Here are the last 2 members for the RP, from now on I think we have enough people!

(if you are still really desperate to join, PM me)
*Captain Cortez*
*race:* space marines
*Name: *veritas orian
*Chapter:* crimson fists
*Appearance:* mk 3 armour, short black hair, brown eyes, quite muscular, on his back he had a crimson fist banner.
*Background:* fought in captain cortez’s squad many times, they were best friends and looked almost identical. Loves killing orcs. His main target is to re-unite with captain cortez. 
*Weapons: *power fist which cortez gave him before he went missing and a bolt pistol.
*trained in:* being brave (never left a battle), stealth, killing orcs
*expert in:* close combat

*Johnathanswift*

*Race: *Space Marines 
*Chapter: *Iron Hands
*Name:* Zelazo
*Info: *47 years old, 7 feet 3 inches tall, dark brown eyes, brown hair
*Favoured Weapon: vBoltgun (sepcial issue ammunition)
Wargear: Boltgun with extended scope and long-barrel for precison aming , fragmentation grenades, combat knife, bolt pistol 
Trained in: Sniping, Stealth Insertion, First Aid 
Expert in:Sudden Assault (shock tactics, as used when storming a bunker)

thanks for joining guys, let me just sort out some loose ends at MY end, and then we shall begin!

M

ok, here is Chrisman 007's character:

Race: Imperial Guard
Chapter/klan/sept: 181st Harakoni Warhawks
Name: Adrian Jeagan
vInfo: Cropped blonde-brown hair, about 6ft, seargent in an infantry platoon. 
Favoured Weapon: Lasgun
Wargear: Lasgun, Laspistol, combat knife, carapace armour, frag grenades, micro bead radio
Trained in: explosives, reconaissance (sp?), small arms
Expert in: Street fighting 
Other info: Former right hand man of Captain Veldt, recently premoted to seargent to make up for heavy losses during a recent campaign. Vorkus is his third time in battle. Although he is an excellent soldier, Jeagan relies on squad based tactics and doesn't work well when working on his own.

and the roleplay thread will be posted within 24 hours!

prepare for war!

(oh and my IG guy has dropped out, due to the number of people, and no enemies )

good luck soldiers!

M

ok, this should be the last post in this thread (hence the tripple post )
(Which has been turned into one post, because you honestly could have used the edit button.-darkreever)

here is the action thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=300790#post300790

thanks all for playing!

M*


----------



## Eugene (Oct 27, 2008)

I really want to join as a tyranid, but I can't even pm you my character details.. darn slow connection.


----------



## IamI1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

Forgot to put my name... . Oh well, I'm Marcus Slathor.


----------

